# New RSP



## snakegirlie (Feb 23, 2016)

Got this little guy a few weeks ago. He is so awesome, he is my first RSP. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chilli-mudcrab (Feb 23, 2016)

Those eyes are gorgeous


----------



## Herpo (Feb 23, 2016)

I love these! I'll get one one day, sadly class two on the NSW license. Anyone know why? How is his personality and feeding response? I love those eyes too!


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 23, 2016)

Gorgeous little guy!!

I adored my RSP but unfortunately had to sell him when I moved states. 

I remember the first time I got him out of his tub after he settled in and he just flailed around biting non stop. After that he was a breeze to handle, provided he wasn't hungry. 

Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snakegirlie (Feb 23, 2016)

Herpo said:


> I love these! I'll get one one day, sadly class two on the NSW license. Anyone know why? How is his personality and feeding response? I love those eyes too!



He is very placid and loves his food  




akarsha said:


> Gorgeous little guy!!
> 
> I adored my RSP but unfortunately had to sell him when I moved states.
> 
> ...



Mine actually did the same thing he had one snap at me now he is really good with handling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snapped (Feb 23, 2016)

Gorgeous RSP, my little guy is 2 now, they are a beautiful snake indeed.


----------

